# The DETROIT of today...



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

My photography over the last year has improved substantially and I have not had a chance to show it off yet. Over the last year, I have made many trips to the city of Detroit, Michigan, and here's some of my best pictures I have captured around the city, downtown, and just about everywhere else!

Let's start with this one... "Ride... or walk... the sky... in Detroit":


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice but I love to see more of this city.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Joe Louis Fist on Jefferson...










View of downtown Detroit from up high...










Another shot of Detroit from up high...









Giant Tiger statue in front of Comerica Park, where the Detroit Tigers of Major League Baseball Play


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Detroit :cheers: ...the last one is great kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Detroit has became America's answer to Berlin! A city that has its share of decay and problems but yet is much alive with much art and independent cultures.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Detroit has the most and the best art deco buildings which make it one of my fave cities.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool city......


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Detroit is attractive in its details.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Detroit is my favorite American city, because it is aesthetically pleasing and I'm being brutally honest, no other city in America pulls me further in (with the exception of San Francisco.)


----------



## ulta (May 28, 2015)

Detroit has a beauty to it

I really enjoy watching threads about cities that don' get as much attention as paris, london, NYC etc. etc.

Astana, Detroit, Mexico city, Caracas, Sarajevo etc etc are such amazing places I would love I could visit them all.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool......have some more to show.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice images of Detroit.....I wish you have more.


----------



## Michaelk1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great photography work and good pictures of Detroit! Keep them coming


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

really nice shots....more pls.


----------



## biesiadnik (Jan 24, 2009)

Detroit is a great city ,believe that we will raise.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, everyone for the comments so far... more pictures coming up!

"Motor City Riot" Mural on Fort Street near downtown...









Detroit Institute of Arts and the Thinker statue









"Soul Never Dies" in the Heidelberg Project









Detroit skyline in the fog...









The Broderick Tower reflects in a puddle in "The Belt" alley...


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update^


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Downtown Detroit at night...


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool shots.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's some rooftop shots...


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice^


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

quite interesting shots.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Detroit and the Ambassador Bridge at night...










Hart Plaza at night...









Downtown at night...









RenCen at Sunrise...









Overhead view of downtown...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Detroit :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad you're back! Great set of new pictures!


----------

